# Rumoured MacBook Mini?



## Xeqtr

MY friend told me about a rumour of a macbook mini, i googled it and found a couple pictures of it.

I just want to see if anyone can confirm if this is real or not or have a certain opinion about it.
It doesn't seem very practical based on the cd drive is external, and i would rather carry around a regular labtop than the macbook mini lugging around a bunch of accessories for it


----------



## brian

whers the mouse!!! i hate it!!!! mac to me has been comming out with the worst products. look!!!! you need to spend 100$ for a cd drive!!!! OOOOOOO AHAHAHAHAAH wow. i could get something the same but with a 17 inch screen and a full keyboard for 1/3 that price with about 10 times more features...

[/rant]


----------



## rydin4life

or you could get a dell, acer, gateway, etc notebook wth twice the screen size, twice the ram, 4 times the hard drive for 1/2 to 1/3 the price...I don't get the big deal over these new macs.


----------



## voyagerfan99

rydin4life said:


> I don't get the big deal over these new macs.



It's all about portability with them these days.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Maybe you move the cursor around with your eyes! And when you blink, you click!

Its probably fake, looks like it was made after the MacBook Air.


----------



## Xeqtr

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Maybe you move the cursor around with your eyes! And when you blink, you click!
> 
> Its probably fake, looks like it was made after the MacBook Air.



that would actually be really awesome but really annoying also, but yeah it probably is fake, its got too many issues with it being so small


----------



## PohTayToez

Besides teh fact that they are all pretty obvious photoshops, they don't even match each other.  Look at the ports on the left side of the top one, and then look at the left of the bottom one.  Also they are all different sizes.


----------



## CopperKid

not to mention the obvious grammatical error (.5") should really be 1/2" since SAE like to use fractions so much


----------



## CopperKid

not to mention the obvious grammatical error (.5") should really be 1/2" since SAE like to use fractions so much


----------



## Xeqtr

yeah i just typed in macbook mini in google images and just used a couple of the pics, but yeah it kinda seems like something is wrong in each of them


----------



## Xeqtr

and in the last picture all the real ones said like "macbook pro FROM $1000" but macbook mini said "AT"


----------



## tlarkin

I was going to respond to this thread but I quit and for some reason its not letting me delete my post


----------

